
GNSS and precise point positioning aid understanding of magma movement - bryanrasmussen
https://amerisurv.com/2019/11/14/deep-understanding/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
The researcher used a Trimble CentrePoint RTX system that has a basic accuracy
of 2cm. Great if you are building a road, not so accurate when calculating VGG

The unit of gravity gradient is the eotvos (abbreviated as E), which is
equivalent to 10−9 s−2 (or 10−4 mGal/m). A person walking past at a distance
of 2 metres would provide a gravity gradient signal approximately one E.
Mountains can give signals of several hundred Eotvos.

